# Cheaper alternative to Circle Y Salt River Flex2 Trail Saddle or any other saddle tha



## Lyssa_001 (Aug 26, 2018)

I tried a Circle Y Salt River Flex2 Trail Saddle on my saddlebred with a swayback and it fit! However, it is out of my price range. Is there any western saddles anyone would recommend for a horse with a swayback? I’m trying to find a saddle fitter in my area but haven’t heard back yet!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

See if you can find one used.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Check eBay. But make sure you go with a good brand. You might even find a Circle Y Flex2 there.


I bought a Reinsman flex tree saddle on eBay a few years ago for $750 brand new. Which was a steal! It ended up not working for me and my horse, but sometimes you can get new or like-new saddles on there for about 1/2 of retail. I had no problem reselling it to a neighbor for what I paid.


Just don't buy some unknown junk saddle......the temptation is there because they are so cheap. But you can actually find brand name saddles either at closeouts from tack shops or lightly used from people that bought them and they didn't work, at really good prices on there. Best of luck! :smile:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Go back and find what tree is under that saddle...there are different flex trees so get the exact number.
Patents are owned by...designs are owned by...and allparts* are *owned by...Circle Y.

Now, Circle Y also owns High Horse, Reinsman, and Tucker.
All are quality saddle manufacturers and all use the same "guts" under their saddles.
Might just give you a few more options to look for or at.
Do indeed look for used, but make sure the "guts" match what the actual saddle had that you tried with success...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Lyssa_001 (Aug 26, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Go back and find what tree is under that saddle...there are different flex trees so get the exact number.
> Patents are owned by...designs are owned by...and allparts* are *owned by...Circle Y.
> 
> Now, Circle Y also owns High Horse, Reinsman, and Tucker.
> ...


Where would I find that info? I am an English rider so don’t have too much experience with western saddles


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Circle Y saddles have a plate {mine is read & white oval engraved} with a serial number, the model of saddle {equitation, show, pleasure, trail} engraved.
That plate is located left side just under the jockey/flap.








Lift that piece of leather and the plate should be located right there below the pommel and swell of the saddle.
ALL of the saddle particulars are on that plate you could possibly need.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

In addition I would buy the very best quality pad made specifically for your horses' back. Make sure there is support and bridging for the sway back so that your western saddle will have the best chance for success.


----------

